# 2 part thread: how big are dalmatian platty fry generally, and pics



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

im wondering if my larger guppies will be big enough to eat the dalmatian platty fry. My larger guppies are approximatly 1 3/4" - 2"

Newest addition to my community tank


















Baby tank


















Pretty sure her eggo is preggo


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe your platy (Xiphophorus maculatus) is actually a molly (Poecillia vellifera). Adult guppies are capable of eating fry, however mollies tend to be larger than most livebearer fry. As long as there is sufficient plant cover, some will survive. Good luck with the growout.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

CRS Fan said:


> I believe your platy (Xiphophorus maculatus) is actually a molly (Poecillia vellifera). Adult guppies are capable of eating fry, however mollies tend to be larger than most livebearer fry. As long as there is sufficient plant cover, some will survive. Good luck with the growout.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Im bad with names 

ill give her a shot out in the guppy tank
ive had her in the floating breeder tank for 2 days and i dont really wanna keep her in there for too long

thanks for the info


----------

